# Suche gutes MMORPG



## DJ Flooo (5. November 2010)

hiho,

und zwar suchen ein par freunde und ich ein neues MMORPG, da metin2 auf dauer sehr langweilig und eintönig wird... ich selbst spiele WOW, find ich super, aber meine freunde wollens ned spielen, auch ned aufm p server... 

deshalb such ich ein gutes MMORPG das vollgendes haben soll:
-große map
-viel teamplay
-gilden sollten was bringen und nur dekoration sein


danke im vorraus

mfg flo


----------



## Sash (5. November 2010)

age of conan


----------



## p00nage (5. November 2010)

Ich hab selber lang WoW gespielt und denke gibt da nix was an das spiel ran kommt, kenne viel die ma andere games ausgetestet haben sind aber alle wieder zurück zu WoW gekommen. Warum wollen sie es denn nicht spielen ? Ok früher wars besser als jetzt aber ist trotzdem noch gut


----------



## DJ Flooo (5. November 2010)

stimmt, hab ich vergessen zu sagen, sollte kostenlos sein^^

das is der grund warum wow nicht infrage kommt...


Wow ist und bleib das beste was es in diese richtung gibt, das is klar, aber nicht jeder ist bereit 10 euro im monat zu zahlen...


----------



## Painkiller (5. November 2010)

Metin 2? Ach du meine güte... oO

Wie wäre es mit Runes of Magic?


----------



## GoldenMic (5. November 2010)

Runes of magic ist auf dauer auch extrem geldintensiv..
Wie wärs mit Guild Wars?
GW 2 steht ja in den Startlöchern.


----------



## Sash (5. November 2010)

herr der ringe online


----------



## DJ Flooo (5. November 2010)

Runes of Magic schaut fast aus wie Wow^^ aber eig. nicht schlecht.... 

kennst du das game? wie siehts da mit dem itemshop aus? ein muss, um was zu erreichen, oder einfach nur gut für kiddis die das spiel ned kapiern und so besser werden? wie schauts mit hackern aus?


herr der ringe online? ne, hab mir da scho was durchgelesen und ne, ned meins^^

GW2 kostet zwar auch was bei kauf, aber das würd grad noch gehen^^ wie viel wirds kosten?


----------



## Painkiller (5. November 2010)

Naja, sowas wie eine Währung gibt es schon. In dem Fall heißen die Teile "Diamanten". 

Als ich damals gespielt hab, war es ganz passabel. Von Hacker und Co. hab ich nix mitbekommen. 

Bin aber schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr dabei. Keine Ahnung was jetzt der Stand ist. 


Alternative wäre halt Guild Wars.


----------



## DJ Flooo (5. November 2010)

hmmm, hab mir die demo zu gw2 angesehen und ne, auch ned das was ich will... zu komplez, da man mit allem interagieren kann und das is mir dann doch zu krass^^

darf auch wenns is englisch sein, das währ kein problem


----------



## Predi (5. November 2010)

Ich empfehle dir auch GuildWars. Dauert aber leider noch etwas bis GW2 rauskommt... 
Und auch sonst ist das Feld von guten Mmos dünn besiedelt.
Guildwars kostet so ca 20 Euro , also Grundspiel + Erweiterung

Edit: Wenn du wirklich nicht zu Guildwars tendierst, dann wirds schwer. Weil entweder nimmst du ein Free2play Mmo was meistens dritt klassig und Itemshop lastig ist, oder du bezahlst monatlich für ein gutes Spiel wie WoW, Aion, Age of Conan und co , wobei einige von ihnen sich auch nicht mehr wirklich lohnen...
Die richtig guten Next Gen Mmos wie Blade and Soul kommen leider erst irgendwann 2011.


----------



## DJ Flooo (5. November 2010)

hmm, gw2 is ned so mein fal... vllt fällt ja einem noch ein gutes mmorpg ein, wenn ned dann bleib ich bei wow und dann können wir hald ned zusammen mmorpgs zocken, aber gibt ja noch steam^^


----------



## Predi (5. November 2010)

Wenns ums zusammen zocken geht wären da Shooter wie CoD, Counterstrike, Battlefield und co nicht eigentlich besser für euch ?


----------



## Painkiller (5. November 2010)

DJ Flooo schrieb:


> hmm, gw2 is ned so mein fal... vllt fällt ja einem noch ein gutes mmorpg ein, wenn ned dann bleib ich bei wow und dann können wir hald ned zusammen mmorpgs zocken, aber gibt ja noch steam^^


 

Ein MMORPG nicht, aber wie wärs mit Diablo II oder Titian Quest? Macht immer wieder laune zwischendurch.


----------



## DarkHunter (12. November 2010)

Hallo, ich hab jetzt schon sehr, sehr viele MMO´s und MMORPG`s getestet ... aber die meisten waren einfach nur enttäuschend.

Welche gut sind sind:

-Airrivals (teamplay garantiert durch Funktion namens Formation)
-Dragonica (ist ehr für kinder gedacht würd ich sagen ^^ aber es macht wirklich viel spass)
-Runes of Magic wie schon gesagt wurde, man wird nicht gezwungen Diamanten zu kaufen, hatte ich auch nie getan und war trotzdem gut ^^ das Spiel bekommt auch regelmäßige Updates.
-Florensia

In jedem dieser Spiele gibt es derzeit keine Cheater/Hacker

Und hier noch einen Online Shooter falls dir sowas liegt ^^

-Operation7 (hacker sind da nich so unbekannt ... da der Server nicht soviel Sicherheit hat <.<")

Dann eben noch offline games (wie oben schon gesagt)

-Diablo 2 + Addon
-Titan Quest
-Sacred 1/2(?)


----------



## Eisbärix (12. November 2010)

Hallo,
wollte auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. ^^
Also ich hab echt schon viele MMORPGS gespielt. Sehr sehr viele.
Ich muss sagen von der Gesamtheit kommt nichts an WoW ran.
Aber wenn man was ähnliches haben möchte führt eigentlich kaum ein weg an Runes of Magic vorbei. Da kannst du 8 Klassen wählen und ab lvl 10 noch eine 2. Klassen und es macht einen unterschied ob du erst Warri nimmst und dann Mage oder umgekehrt, was dann im Prinzip 64 wirklich verschiedene Klassen ergibt.
Es gab nur 2 Dinge die mich an dem Spiel genervt haben. Das 1. war, dass man beide Klassen von 1 bis auf Max leveln musste, obwohl es ja eigentlich nur 1 Char war. Und was andere war, dass man teilweise zum Questgeber ist, hat das Q weiter gemacht, um einen Rum spawnen viele starke Gegner, man stirbt, verliert viel Erfahrung und muss da wieder hin laufen und ewig leveln bis man die wieder drin hat.
Du hast gesagt es könnte ruhig auch englisch sein?
Dann kann ich dir eigentlich Vindictus ans Herz legen, das läuft mit Steam Engin. Objekte sind zerstörbar oder man kann die aufheben, werfen,... und falls du Magierin bist sogar irgendwann einen Golem aus den Umgebungsobjekten beschwören.
Einziger Nachteil im Moment gibts das nicht in Europa, heist du müsstest über nen Proxy spielen und hast wenn du nicht alleine spielst dann einen höheren Ping, was nicht so toll ist.
Ansonsten kommt 2011 jede menge neues. 
Sollten Fragen sein, einfach stellen. ^^


----------



## Darkknightrippper (16. November 2010)

Ein paar Bekannte meinen das League of LEgends ganz gut wär, aber ich hab das noch nicht gespielt. Ist übrigens von den Machern von Dota, falls dir das was sagen sollte.


----------



## Eisbärix (17. November 2010)

Mir sagt LoL schon was, aber das ist kein MMORPG.
Ein echt gutes Spiel und auch kostenlos, wobei wenn man Geld rein steckt, wie immer und überall alles schneller geht.


----------



## Kusanar (17. November 2010)

Eisbärix schrieb:


> Da kannst du 8 Klassen wählen und ab lvl 10 noch eine 2. Klassen und es macht einen unterschied ob du erst Warri nimmst und dann Mage oder umgekehrt, was dann im Prinzip 64 wirklich verschiedene Klassen ergibt.
> Es gab nur 2 Dinge die mich an dem Spiel genervt haben. Das 1. war, dass man beide Klassen von 1 bis auf Max leveln musste, obwohl es ja eigentlich nur 1 Char war. Und was andere war, dass man teilweise zum Questgeber ist, hat das Q weiter gemacht, um einen Rum spawnen viele starke Gegner, man stirbt, verliert viel Erfahrung und muss da wieder hin laufen und ewig leveln bis man die wieder drin hat.



zu RUNES OF MAGIC:

also eigentlich ist es vollkommen egal, welche klasse du zuerst auswählst. das wichtige ist, dass du ab Stufe 10 immer eine ZWEITE klasse dazuwählen kannst und NUR EINE von beiden klasse löschbar ist, und dann ist logischerweise die, die man später erst auswählt. aber mal ehrlich, bis lvl 10 leveln geht ratzfatz und da merkt man eigentlich schon ob einem die klasse gefällt oder nicht. ansonsten einfach nochmal neu anfangen 

dann sind trotzdem noch einige unterschiedliche klassenkombis, wobei jede klassenkombi auch spezielle skills besitzt, die man nach und nach lernen kann je höher die beiden klassen im lvl sind. achtung: als elfen stehen dir 2 klassen zur verfügung die du als mensch nicht haben kannst, allerdings werden dir auch im gegenzug 2 menschliche klassen verwehrt.

dass man die zweite klasse natürlich auch leveln muss versteht sich hoffentlich von selbst und dass man hin und wieder quests annimmt, die man auf dem aktuellen level sicher nicht schafft (jedenfalls nicht alleine) ist auch klar, wird aber meist bei den questbeschreibungen extra noch mal darauf hingewiesen dass das GRUPPENQUESTS sind...

diamanten (so heißt die ingame währung, die man für reales geld erstehen kann) kannst du kaufen, musst du aber nicht. bis lvl 50 bin ich gut ohne ausgekommen und viele sachen kannst du von spielern auch gegen ingame-gold kaufen. lvl 60 ist im moment max.

ich kann im moment nur einen negativen aspekt an dem spiel finden:

die account-hacks haben sich in letzter zeit gehäuft. ob das jetzt ein problem des spiels an und für sich ist, oder einfach an der schlechten security am jeweiligen pc liegt, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. ich bin in gut 1 1/2 jahren mit meinen 2 accounts davon verschont geblieben... schade halt nur dass viele gute spieler gegangen sind weil die accounts gehackt wurden 

es ist free2play, also würd ich sagen lad's dir runter und schau es dir an. wenns dir nicht gefällt, löschen kann man's immer noch


----------



## cann0nf0dder (17. November 2010)

ich warte auf tera (p2p) und firefall (free2p), die kommen aber beide frühestens nächstes jahr


----------



## Azuroz (18. November 2010)

Guild War!


----------



## sp01 (18. November 2010)

Atlantica online fand ich auch mal recht gut, vorallem weil kostenlos. Aber in letzter Zeit -vor 2Monaten- war man fast gezwungen was im itemshop zu kaufen, zumindest wenn du immer vorne mit dabei sein wolltest. Der Einkauf geschied natürlich mit richtigem Geld


----------



## Empire (28. November 2010)

Also momentan spiele Ich Cabal-Online
Story is ganz ok
und das PvP system is auch ganz gut,
Spiel is auf jedenfall besser als Metin2 oder so ein zeug.

kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## chaosfett (28. November 2010)

Herr der Ringe Online is jetzt F2Play! Die Grafik,Story und der Rest sind super!!

MfG ChaosFETT


----------



## wari (29. November 2010)

leider gottes kommt kein spiel auch nur annähernd an WoW ran, leider !

hab viele ausprobiert, aber meißtens nach kurzer zeit wieder aufgegeben.. auf dauer war mir WoW aber auch zu zeitintensiv und nerdig, habs fast nur noch auf p-servern gezockt..

zur zeit bin ich mit two worlds 2 recht zufrieden..


----------



## G0TT (2. Dezember 2010)

TERA Online. kommt 2011 raus, guck dir mal gameplayvideos an.

gibt dort ein politiksystem, ein spieler wird der könig der anderen und kassiert steuern


----------



## cann0nf0dder (2. Dezember 2010)

tera wird inoffiziel als lineage nachfolger gehandelt, könnte also durchaus was für längerfristig werden


----------



## RuXeR (9. Dezember 2010)

Wie wärs mit Lineage II? Gibts viele Fress-Server da draussen. Von Low-Rate bis High-Rate gibt es so ziemlich alles.


Gruß


----------



## Predi (9. Dezember 2010)

> leider gottes kommt kein spiel auch nur annähernd an WoW ran, leider !



Den Witz muss ich mir merken.




> Herr der Ringe Online is jetzt F2Play! Die Grafik,Story und der Rest sind super!!



Kann ich auch nur empfehlen und das ist bis jetzt das beste Mmorpg was ich gespielt habe. Allerdings sollte man auch Herr der Ringe mögen ^^
Und ja F2Play ist es, allerdings wirst du dir bestimmt irgendwann Gametime Cards dafür zulegen.


----------



## fuddles (9. Dezember 2010)

SILKROAD

Geile Community inGame mit Gilden, Allianzverbänden, Gruppenkämpfen, Festungskämpfe, Solokämpfen, PVP, PVE


----------



## Zamorra72 (15. Dezember 2010)

Spiele auf keinen Fall Runes of Magic (oder wie es auch oft genannt wird: Bugs of Magic).
Es mag zwar gut aussehen und jede Menge Preise abstauben aber wenn Du dir nur 10min Zeit nimmst und im Forum von RoM rumstöberst wirst du bald veststellen das es zu regelmäsigen Fehlern und Problemen kommt (Patchday, DisConnekt, unerwartete Fehler die einen aus dem Spiel schmeisen)
Das Spiel an sich ist GUT aber der Publischer hat es nicht so sehr mit dem Support.
Die wollen nur dein Geld abgreifen aber wenn es im Spiel zu Problemen kommt (Hacks, Goldseller, Betrüger etc.) ist alles deine Schuld .
Sorry für die Rechtschreibung.

MfG


----------



## KaitoKid (27. Februar 2011)

Hey, ich und mein Kumpel suchen grad auch eins, gibt es noch irgendeine Alternative zu HdRO, RoM und Silkroad?
Die Neosteam-Server werden morgen abgeschaltet
Ich finde Steampunk und SciFi sind ein bisschen wenig vertreten...


----------

